# Online Live Rock...Too cheap to pass up



## dp0350

I came across some Fiji live rock online that is just too cheap. Its $2.99 a pound for their best grade rock. What does everyone think about it? Good idea? I am setting up a new tank so an Ammonia spike wont be an issue. The salt water will be setup and ready to go. I will then put down the rock, then the sand. Let the tank mature then add fish etc. Here is the URL link


----------



## SeaSerpant

Wow thats amazing and would be good for someone whos buying alot of live rock.


----------



## dp0350

*Rock*

Yeah I know. I think that I am going to get about 150 lbs of it.


----------



## SeaSerpant

thats like 450 bucks. Canadian. i don't have that much money in the bank. But thats because i don't have a job.


----------



## DJOstrichHead

is this rock pricing serious? i mean its 1.99 for their fiji this cant be a real place


----------



## Josh72836G

Not trying to rain on your parade but most likely for a price like that, it's dense rock which isn't good for beneficial bacteria.


----------

